
Delhi High court orders YouTube to block access to two PewDiePie music videos - MrStonedOne
https://www.freepressjournal.in/entertainment/sc-orders-youtube-to-take-down-pewdipie-videos-targeting-t-series-and-india/1501338
======
judge2020
> it has also been seen that even though PewDiePie had apologized and claimed
> that the action won’t be repeated on October 2018 after he posted the first
> derogatory video, the same was repeated once again in March 2019

As far as I know, he never apologized for making the first video. He did
reflect on some lines from it in his regular videos (mainly "i'm blue eyes
white dragon, while you're just dark magician") but never made an apology.

